# who does pond??? pondless that is..



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

i have about a 8x8 area in the corner of my backyard that i want to put a pondless waterfall. Wondering if anyone here knows who can build them for me. It'll be nice to know how much that would cost including all materials and labour...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

contact aquatic kingdom on dundas

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

once you get the materials, I can't imagine it's too difficult to build.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like Sheridan nurseries carries the trademarked stuff in the link. But from the looks of it, I say it wouldn't be a hard DIY. 

Cool idea, have a perfect spot that would work. And haven't built a pond because of my 2 year old. I might try it too!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How big do you want it? http://lowes.ca/products/search.aspx


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

I built this and it cost me less than $100


----------

